
Voxel Plotting with Gnuplot 5.4 - leephillips
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/828761/6d8c7ddc142a67a0/
======
arthurcolle
Nice, I've been looking for a way to visualize the evolution of a volatility
surface over the course of a month, the trick of just outputting the files and
greating a gif with ImageMagick seems like a nice, quick way to show it. Any
idea how you could make something like this but interactive, say within a
Jupyter notebook with a slider?

Really great work here, I need to renew my expired LWN subscription clearly.
Thanks for posting!

~~~
jedbrown
3D viz that integrates well with Jupyter: [https://yt-
project.org/](https://yt-project.org/)

Also MayaVi
([https://docs.enthought.com/mayavi/mayavi/index.html](https://docs.enthought.com/mayavi/mayavi/index.html)),
which is more Pythonic.

Paraview ([https://www.paraview.org/](https://www.paraview.org/)), which is
widely used and has a relatively good GUI, but not as good for Jupyter.

Ascent
([https://ascent.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://ascent.readthedocs.io/en/latest/))
for visualization of in-situ data.

~~~
fluffy87
You can use ParaView from Jupiter just fine ? You can even embed its views,
pipelines, controls, make interactive notebooks, etc...

------
azepoi
Voxels are the 3D equivalent of pixels

